# Change to ICS browser



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

Is there a way to change to the ICS browser? I don't like how Chrome doesn't remember the zoom setting after every page load.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Settings-apps-downloaded tab-chrome-check clear defaults. Now when you open a link check browser as your default

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

If you are rooted, place the browser.apk (you may want to use a jellybean pulled one) in your system/app folder, set permissions to rw-r--r-- and rename browserproviderproxy.apk and browserproviderproxy.odex to browserproviderproxy.apk.1 and browserproviderproxy.odex.1 .. reboot and enjoy stock browser


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

lol whoops. i didnt realize this was in the n7 forum. i was on phone and it doesnt really show very well what forum the topic is from when your browsing new threads.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Huh? I've never had that issue...


----------

